
Grigori Perelman documentary (with English subtitles) - Bootvis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng1W2KUHI2s
======
Bootvis
It seems to me the makers of this documentary pride themselves in not trying
to explain what the conjecture is and how Perelman proved it at all.

This is nice, since they could only have failed and leaves more room for
Perelman as a person.

